# Moving - what items can I ship / not ship?



## nomadfam (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello:

I had a question about some items I am looking to ship, and was wondering if I can or not?

- I have some networking equipment, a couple of routers and firewalls.
- A/V Receiver (Onkyo)
- Gaming Console (PS3, Wii)
- Two Desktop Computers
- Two Monitors

Would any of the items not be allowed?

Thanks!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

No problems with any of those items


----------



## nomadfam (Nov 28, 2009)

Excellent. Thank you. I read on some UAE customs documentation that wireless and communication equipment is prohibited. Wondering if routers etc fall into that category.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Though it would depend if you had any pornography/anti-Islamic material on the computer


----------



## nomadfam (Nov 28, 2009)

Nope. Though would they really go through my whole computer? That would take a while.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

I know of someone who got caught with back issues of FHM on his computer. It's extremely highly unlikely, but you can never discount it!


----------



## nomadfam (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow. Haha. Ok in that case I'll make sure I clean up my browser cache just in case. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

don't forget to switch your desktops to 220 from 110. should be a red switch in the back of the tower


----------

